
Promptless – a lightweight, fast and suckless style prompt - pplonski86
https://github.com/dylanaraps/promptless
======
petee
I can't tell if this is supposed to be a parody or not, there are clues both
ways; for example: The number of characters to add to your .profile to import,
is the same length as the PS1 export line; or that there is a unit test...at
all, haha

------
nick3499
or just add `export PS1='\--> '` to the bottom of .bashrc and if you don't
like it, remove the export. it does suck a little less, but it sucks with much
less. the stuff of self-taught digital nomads.

------
nick3499
at the bottom of your .bashrc ...

export PS1="\033[0;32m\u\033[0m:\033[0;33m\w\033[0m\\[$(tput sgr0)\\] "

if you don't like it, just delete it!

